# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 52)



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2015)

_*What brand of Sandpaper is the best and why?*


_






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Santa, Kanooks, woodticks and Friendly Islands are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the leprechaun too...
_If you would like to submit a Question for a future QotW just send me a message and I'll add it to my list. _

_



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 20, 2015)

Hmmm this all ties in with the Great Christmas Gift Swap of 2015 , 
Tom Smart I will read this cover to cover I promise.........


----------



## Brink (Dec 20, 2015)

Stanley 112. For finish, it's flea market bulk wet/dry paper.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung (Dec 20, 2015)

I use Mirka Abranet for pens and small turnings. For regular sandpaper, I use Klingspor's, but have some other stuff laying around. On my ROS I use Mirka Gold discs, but am looking for something better that will last longer - the Mirka Gold discs don't seem to have much life to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2015)

I use a lot of 3M automotive hook and loop for my orbital sander and their sheet goods for sanding on the lathe, seems to give the best bang for my buck on cutting sharp and cutting long. The commercial Norton stuff is a close second and the Mirka about the same. I do have a bunch of boxes of Festool hook and loop I picked up for a song and I really like it but don't know that I'd pay retail price for it once this stuff runs out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 20, 2015)

John Wayne brand. Rough tough and don't take no crap off anybody. Wait. That's the toilet paper. Sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2015)

I really like Klingspor, but 95% of the paper I use is for my ROS and I bought a bunch from a local company that made their own and went out of business. It's not as good as Klingspor but it does the job quite sufficiently. I bought it at auction for a small fraction of what it costs, so that is my paper of choice until I run out. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> John Wayne brand. Rough tough and don't take no crap off anybody. Wait. That's the toilet paper. Sorry



Advise for anyone looking for a used ROS- do not buy one from Tony!!! @Tclem They are NOT bathroom accessories...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2015)

Bought a bunch at a sale in 2010- when I run out -if ever- I will research sandpaper...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 20, 2015)

Whatever I come across when I need sandpaper. Usually what the local Ace sells as it does seem to last better than Home Depot's 3m paper. As you can tell no real research has been done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 20, 2015)

I use what's cheapest and toss it. I've bought it from yard sales and even got a great deal on some at a pawn shop. I do buy finishing grade stuff from HD though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 20, 2015)

For hand and detail sanding, I really like the Norton 3X stuff, it has cotton or something in the paper that makes it more flexible and tear resistant, last long and cuts good too. They sell it at the borgs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2015)

I too like the norton 3x stuff, I use it on my ros as well. I don't much care for the 3m stuff, I tried it once when I needed some paper and it was all the home depot carried. Doesn't seem to last as long as the norton paper. I can usually find the norton in large packs on sale at various places.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm noticing a number of folks not liking the 3M stuff and I just want to throw something out there- The stuff you buy at hardware stores and big box places isn't the same as the stuff they make for the auto body industry. I'll only use the stuff made for the auto body industry, plastic/film backers, and a much better abrasive IMO than the bulk stuff they make for the consumer market. Of course the price is a bit higher....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 20, 2015)

For my finishing paper I use finkat. Get it from craft supplies. It seems to leave a much better scratch pattern and makes the ect grit much faster. I started using it when I was making pens on the advice of another pen turner. Really good stuff. Other than that I use mirka and the other paper I get from steve at woodturner.com.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 20, 2015)

Until I tried Abranet a couple of months ago, I used Norton 3X for my pens. I've got a bunch of it left, so it'll be a while before I transition completely. It seems to stay sharp longer, and the dust knocks out easily.

I've started using Vince's blue 2" disks (velcro backed) with a 90-degree drill when sanding bowls. The backing is much stronger than the paper ones I got from Woodcraft (even if they do have swirly edges.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2015)

I use the green discs from Vince for power sanding, but I also use Abranet discs from time to time. For hand sanding, I like the Norton 3x, but I haven't really tried much else(except the cheap paper-backed 3M stuff from Lowes... It sucks).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 20, 2015)

Norton from....... http://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 20, 2015)

Usually whatever is available because I usually run out (our get close to it) before I notice and I can't wait for an order to come in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 21, 2015)

Norton 3x but as soon as I learn how to turn it will be so smooth my bowls won't need to be sanded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

